# fluval 404



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

can anyone give me their thoughts on the fluval 404? i found one on craigslist and its a great deal, just wanted to know if anyone had any good/bad experiences. thanks


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

I love mine. It has been running everyday for 5 years and haven't had to replace anything. A great value imo.


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

I own 2 Fluval 405s, which is essentially the same filter as the 404. I purchased them new on eBay about 2 years ago. They can certainly be found cheaply even new. However, if I could do it over I would have gone with something else. I had them both running on my 75g and I wasn't satisfied with my water quality. I now supplement them with 2 large power filters. The Fluval's flow rate just isn't up to snuff once you add media to them. I see them as cheap biological filtration because unless the fish parks his rear on the filter intake the waste isn't going to get sucked into the filter. Don't ever take the impeller cover off because the tabs on it are going to break no matter how delicately you handle them (I've gone through 4 of them @ $20 a piece). Oh yeah and the ribbed hosing get gunk built up on it easily which will be spit out into your tank when you restart the filter after a cleaning. I clean out the hoses every with a hanger every 3 months. If you can get one for under $50 I would pull the trigger otherwise I would just add a AquaClear 110 for $69.99 or save up for a Eheim.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i actually have an eheim 2217 and an ac110 running on my 75 gallon. i can get the filter for 40 bucks, was gonna add it to whats on there now. i think i will do it. gonna pick it up tonight.

thanks guys


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

i never liked my 404.. got the rena xp3... wow this thing is just so much easier in every way


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

i have two fluval 404, also 4 rena xp4s . renas wins hands down renas win in all departments, i agree with romble 18fisher :thumb:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my 304 has been working great so far...had it in use for a few years, sat unused for over 5 more and then in use again for a few years or so.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I have two 404's and they work great. Never had a problem with leaking or hard starting.

They have decent output and a lot of media possibilities depending on what you want to put in the 4 trays.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

if they work, they work good, if you ahve trouble with them.
they suck!


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

how is the 404/405 for water polishing? i currently have a eheim pro 3e 2078 and its doing a great job with the bio but my roommate over feeds the **** out of myfish. i just switch from flake to pellets but i see some deals from time to time on filters.

how would the fluvals be packed with filters & water polishing pads?


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

No idea on how they do for water polishing. I have other filters running too and I don't know which ones are responsible for my crystal clear water.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a used 404 that I got 3rd hand, and I've had it running for about 4 years now. I've had no problems with it at all. I bought another new one several months ago at a great price, and they are both runing just great.


----------



## mstatdfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Debris will actually go between the filter intake and the aquarium glass with out getting sucked up! However, most of this information can be found here...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... php?id=888


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Ran my 404 for over 5yrs. with little or no problems. Replaced a broken impeller once (my fault). Recently retired & replaced by XP4 but I still have it for back-up. Adequate flow & filtering for a medium priced canister. If it's discounted, you can't loose. "T"


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

had two 404s, got rid of them and picked up an XP3 and marineland C360, both are WAY better than the fluvals


----------



## seabok (Dec 23, 2005)

I've had a 404 for 3 years with no problems, no leaks, not hard to get started, even after cleanings, no broken parts. I guess you may have to be somewhat mechanically inclined to avoid these simple problems :-?


----------

